# JSF 2.0 richtige Entscheidung?



## blondi (7. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle meine Software von PHP Javascript und HTML auf Java um.  
Dazu ist mir auch JSF2.0 empfohlen worden. Ich habe mich schon recht gut eingearbeitet, aber jetzt will man eine recht "moderene" Webseite als Oberfläche haben. Modern im Sinne einer Webseite wie z.B. OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch)
Kann ich das mit JSF bewekstelligen???
Ich habe den "Seitenquelltext" von diversen Seiten angeschaut und bin der Auffassung dass da sehr viel Javascript im Spiel ist. Geht auch Javascript mit JSF2.0???
Oder wie ist so eine Seite hergestellt?
Als ALternative stünde EXTJS zur Auswahl. Wäre das besser??
Validierung und Formatierung sind in JSF2.0 doch super in den Griff zu kriegen.

Über Antworten freue ich mich sehr !!!


----------



## kama (8. Dez 2011)

Hallo,



blondi hat gesagt.:


> ich stelle meine Software von PHP Javascript und HTML auf Java um.


Sprich Du schreibst neu!



blondi hat gesagt.:


> Dazu ist mir auch JSF2.0 empfohlen worden. Ich habe mich schon recht gut eingearbeitet,


Dazu wäre meine Frage: Hast Du in PHP auch Frameworks wie Zend oder Simfony etc. verwendet ? Hast Du einen Page Flow in PHP gehabt oder hast Du mehr oder minder "nur" Web-Seiten mit dynamischem Inhalt erzeugt ?



blondi hat gesagt.:


> aber jetzt will man eine recht "moderene" Webseite als Oberfläche haben. Modern im Sinne einer Webseite wie z.B. OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch)
> Kann ich das mit JSF bewekstelligen???
> Ich habe den "Seitenquelltext" von diversen Seiten angeschaut und bin der Auffassung dass da sehr viel Javascript im Spiel ist. Geht auch Javascript mit JSF2.0???
> Oder wie ist so eine Seite hergestellt?


Gehen tut das mit Sicherheit...aber JSF ist mehr dazu da einen Pageflow darzustellen mit Ein- und Ausgaben....



blondi hat gesagt.:


> Als ALternative stünde EXTJS zur Auswahl. Wäre das besser??


Du weist schon, dass ExtJS ein JavaScript Framework ist, dass man auch mit Ruby On Rails oder was anderem Nutzen kann....



blondi hat gesagt.:


> Validierung und Formatierung sind in JSF2.0 doch super in den Griff zu kriegen.


Validierung gilt für Eingaben und das ich richtig....Formatierung ist wohl die Aufgabe der Anzeige sprich was man HTML / CSS daraus macht...

Wenn Du nur Seiten mach möchtest etc. wäre JSF meiner Meinung nach nicht DIE wahl sondern vielleicht Apache Wicket, GWT, Grails oder Spring Roo oder doch mal über Ruby-On-Rails nachdenken......oder eventuelle auch einfach JSP's (liegt sehr nahe bei PHP)...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## blondi (8. Dez 2011)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort,

hab ich das richtig verstanden. 
Wenn ich viele Eingaben habe - diese Validieren muss - und in einer Datenbank ablege, dann bin ich mit JSF richtig aufgestellt. Ich habe eine Klasse, die mir die Daten in die Datenbank einfügt und in ManagedBeans erledige ich meine Überprüfung auf richtige Eingaben. Ich kann mir Variablen "merken", dadurch dass ich der ManagedBEan eine bestimmten Scope mitgebe.
Das habe ich eigentlich schon an einem Beispiel exerziert. 
Das Design kann ich über CSS schön gestalten.

Jetzt muss ich noch Deine Links lesen ;-)


----------

